# NWTF interview Podcasted



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

If you missed the interview with Tom Hughes of the Nat'l Wild Turkey Federation when it aired live last Thursday, you can listen to the podcast at your convenience, as it was just posted. Maybe you can pick up some tips now that the season has begun. Approx. runtime is 40 minutes. Listen here > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/miss-an-interview-we-recorded-it-12070853/


----------

